

Crossdart – hyperlinked source code of Dart ecosystem - astashov
https://plus.google.com/107135728386658352034/posts/9e7tnyeMstV

======
spankalee
This is incredibly cool!

If you can eliminate the extension setup and get it to work off a hosted
service at crossdart.info it would make exploring Dart code on GitHub a
breeze.

This is the kind of feature that easy static analysis supposed to enable, and
the kind of thing that will make Dart developers lives much, much easier!

~~~
astashov
Thanks! Yeah, I agree, I will definitely think how to make it simpler to set
up, I have some ideas :)

